# Trenton NJ - Need to give my pigeon to someone



## resinpidgeon (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, I really need some help to find this pidgeon, that I rescued from a hawk attack, a real good home.He's really a beautiful bird, I've kinda of gotten attached to him,but I really can't keep. I'm an animal lover with two really jealous dog's. PLEASE, if anybody can give this bird a real good home, please contact me at, [email protected] I live in the Trenton, N.J. area, Thank all of you's


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for helping this pigeon! I'm moving your post to the Adoption Forum.

Terry


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have the bird


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mich23 said:


> i will love to have the bird


Do contact them with an e-mail at the address listed above, if you haven't.....

Thank you for your offer.


----------

